# NT equine



## jackson555 (25 July 2013)

Hi I'm looking to by my first horse I have seen the website for NT equine. All their horse look and sound fab has anyone brought a horse from their that could tell me a bit more about it? What are the horses like? I'm looking for a good jumper, speedy, could win shows and compete at high levels (1m20) young a bit of a challenge. Do they have those sort of horses? How green are the horses their?

Thanks x


----------



## Shay (28 July 2013)

Have PM'd you.

EDIT

No I haven't - I can't figure out how to on this new forum!!  Can you PM me?


----------

